# "Dirty" patty melt



## smokey al gold (Jul 23, 2009)

After reading about Todd's Dirt yesterday and hair pieces and what not I decided to do a little cooking on the SJP which I haven't used in a while.  Did some patty melts seasoned with Dirt and cooked over Hair Piece Oak Chacoal.  (By the way I did find a piece of fiberglass in this particular bag)  Toasted buttered bread on the grill and topped with meunster cheese.  These were juicy and delicious and the dirt added a great flavor!  And in case it looks like I used lighter fluid I don't.  In the SJP I put 2 firestarter cubes under the charcoal grate on the side and bank the charcoal and light from underneath.  If you haven't heard of Todd's Dirt it is a awesome seasoning!  Very herby and has a great different flavor.


----------



## Smokin' U (Jul 23, 2009)

Perfect!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 23, 2009)

MMMMmmmmmmm Great lookin melts


----------



## Oak (Jul 23, 2009)

That's a great looking sandwich.


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice Sammie!  *smokey al gold*


 8)


----------



## Griff (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice sandwich.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 23, 2009)

That looks killer but where the hell are the onions?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 23, 2009)

When did you say you were coming to Corpus? Let's make them on the beach man!!! They are awesome!!


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 23, 2009)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> When did you say you were coming to Corpus? Let's make them on the beach man!!! They are awesome!!




mmmmmmmmmmmmmm....beach food......


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 23, 2009)

I love those things, made some last week....with lots of
onions!  looks fantastic


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 23, 2009)

Give two of them and a cold beer and I would be one happy camper. Those look wonderful.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 23, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## smokey al gold (Jul 23, 2009)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> When did you say you were coming to Corpus? Let's make them on the beach man!!! They are awesome!!



I plan to get down there sometime this summer to try my hand at surf fishing.  Only tried once with a 7ft rod and caught tons of whiting it was fun.  I'll definately give you the heads up!  Gotta another tournament in the lower laguna madre this weekend.


----------



## bknox (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice looking Patty Melt! I would have gone for the grilled onions also.


----------



## Que~Dawg (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like a grand prize winner to me. I will keep my eye peeled for the Dirt. Great photography too. I had a bag or two of RO lump many moons ago. Seem to recall it cooked well. Now their Briquettes make Kingsford look good in comparison. I would not take RO briquettes if somebody give them to me free. Or..I prob take em and sell em to a non-resident.   

bigwheel


----------



## DJ (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't think ya can make 'em any better than that!!
dj


----------



## john a (Jul 25, 2009)

Works for me


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 25, 2009)

sans the seasoning... that looks like the burgers from "Louis' Lunch" in New Haven. ("No ketchup....don't even ask" signs on the wall)

Simplicity is ... perfection. 

Good job !


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jul 25, 2009)

That's some good lookin burgers.................


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 26, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## john pen (Aug 6, 2009)

Id eat that....wish Id of had that for lunch instead of the grilled cheese I had !


----------

